# Textiles



## ksmattfish (Sep 9, 2006)

These examples on these sites are cheesy, but this could be really cool if done right.  I have a book by Robert Glenn Ketchum, a landscape photographer, and in the back it shows some tapestries of his landscape photos he had made by master silk weavers in China.  You can tell it's a photograph, but it's made of thread.  It's amazing.

http://www.awarmmemory.com/site/1558675/page/45031

http://www.k9gifts.com/custom-pet-throw/index.html

http://www.blanketworx.com/Scripts/default.asp


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 9, 2006)

We had a man in our town and this is all he did.  Im not sure how much of it was photography and how much was you furnish the picture but at least some of it he shot himself.


----------



## terri (Sep 9, 2006)

What a cool idea.   Beautiful work!


----------

